# [SOLVED] 8 Pin to 6 Pin PCI-E Adapter



## Eminef (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm going to be getting a Corsair 750W PCU soon but it has x4 8 Pin PCI-E connections and the GPU will be either the HD 4870 (which has two 6 pin) or HD 4870x2 (which has one 6 and 8 pin i believe)

My question is, can i get a 8 to 6 pin adaptor cause im finding it hard work to find one, and how safe would that be?
considering i 'might' be crossfiring one or the other in the future.. which could mean needing x4 8 to 6 pin adaptors.. or should i just find a CPU with either x4 6 pins or x2 6 and x2 8 pins? depending on which GPU i go for.

Phew.. gave me a headache writing that out.. hope you understand what i mean.. hehe! :tongue:

*EDIT:*
After looking more into that PSU.. some places say x4 6 pin PCI-E and some say x2 8 PIN PCI-E.. then i found this picture Here..
_look at the PCI-E's on the right_
So im i right in thinking this has 6 pins with and extra 2 on each to make it 8 (if needed).. x4.. that what i see.. which is amazing lol.. imo.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: 8 Pin to 6 Pin PCI-E Adapter*

yes that's correct


----------

